# Burning out of return side



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Arcing, enough to melt the face of a device, is a connection issue.


Arcs happen between gaps in conductive surfaces that have current flowing across them.


----------



## tomjahnson (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Are they backstabbed? Quite common.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tomjahnson said:


> I’ve come across a few circuits in Berkeley that have been failing on the return side of 120 volt receptacles? Arcing enough to melt the face of device, in a recent kitchen remodel 2006? All inspected but failing where 1500 watt appliance have been used not old appliances? I believe all were 20amp leviton devices, all new Romex circuits? Possibly just poor workmanship? No loose connections that I’ve found?


Curious, where are you from that you use the term "return side"?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

you need to fill out your profile, or this thread will be locked!lain:lain:lain:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Curious, where are you from that you use the term "return side"?


I think he's in Cali.

Berkley?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

To OP .,,

are you legit electrician or not ? because the key word is return line that is something we genrally dont say it. 

I will give you 24 hours to come up with info otherwise this thread will be locked.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I think he's in Cali.
> 
> Berkley?


I've spoken to many Californians and never heard it phrased like that before.

You?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Never.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wait a minute fella's ........... maybe a fault on a zig zag primary came up the GE and got into the neutral bus............. Nah..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Wait a minute fella's ........... maybe a fault on a zig zag primary came up the GE and got into the neutral bus............. Nah..


I haven't heard of a primary Zig Zag fault since high school!


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Must be french canadian, coz we say that all the time in french "sur le retour du circuit", aka on the return side. But no Berkeley around here and that does sound like a Cali city.

Sounds like bad connection from poor workmanship and using cheap appliances with tiny cords for a little bit too long.


----------



## fmwowol (Aug 11, 2019)

Arcing, enough to melt the face of a device, is a connection issue.


Arcs happen between gaps in conductive surfaces that have current flowing across them.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CTshockhazard said:


> Arcing, enough to melt the face of a device, is a connection issue.
> 
> 
> Arcs happen between gaps in conductive surfaces that have current flowing across them.





fmwowol said:


> Arcing, enough to melt the face of a device, is a connection issue.
> 
> 
> Arcs happen between gaps in conductive surfaces that have current flowing across them.


Arcing, enough to melt the face of a device, is a connection issue.


Arcs happen between gaps in conductive surfaces that have current flowing across them.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Obviously, you can't say that enough.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

telsa said:


> Obviously, you can't say that enough.


I wonder what his thoughts are on 14 gauge pigtails on 12 gauge wire. :surprise::surprise::devil3:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

CTshockhazard said:


> Arcing, enough to melt the face of a device, is a connection issue.
> 
> 
> Arcs happen between gaps in conductive surfaces that have current flowing across them.





fmwowol said:


> Arcing, enough to melt the face of a device, is a connection issue.
> 
> 
> Arcs happen between gaps in conductive surfaces that have current flowing across them.


5 months for your fan @CTshockhazard.. lol.. @MechanicalDVR


----------



## Nobbler (Aug 19, 2019)

Sounds like the system is out of balance by at least 20 wc


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

We have a saying here in NY about Rube Goldberg type wiring. Well we either call it that or California wiring.

But seriously it sounds like you have a phantom phase on the downstream neutral.


----------

